# Are my new dogs Thai Ridgebacks?



## djhutchinson (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello there, one and all,

I have been living in Thailand for a while now, and moving to the more spacious north earlier this year, my wife and I have finally been able to pick up two puppies from the market (yeah, really!). We were informed by the seller only that these are "Thai dog, Thai dog!", and that they're from the same litter. (I could doubt this second point, but my wife doesn't; but she has dog experience and I don't.)

The dude was no more specific than this. Having googled "Thai Ridgeback" a couple of times, I tentatively identify them as such. However, my mum's loudmouth dog-worshipping work colleague said our muts were "too small", or something - that they're not ridgebacks. (How she gauged their dimensions from raw photographs with nothing to scale them by, I've no answer for.)

I must submit that the tan and smaller male has no "ridge", but does have a darker patch running down the middle of his back (hopefully that's make-outable in one of the photos attached). The monochrome female, though, looks classic ridgeback to me and indeed sports a raised furline - I stress, _line _- down her back's centre.

So, what make you, O forum, of my identification dilemma? Are these Thai Ridgebacks, or no?

Wishing you all the very best from the tropics, and awaiting your response, I remain,

Cordially yours,

Daniel Hutchinson


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hard to fully tell as puppies but I would say No, possibly a cross.

The coats are too long and colours are also wrong.


























I'd not say they were pure at the least but as they get older it may be better to tell.


----------



## djhutchinson (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'll send over some more images once they've sprouted..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

They are beautiful though and well done on giving them a better home then probarlley who knows what else could have turned up and taken them 

What have you called them?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Would very much like a Thai ridgie!!

Gorgeous pups- be interesting to see what they grow up to become!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Living in Bangkok and being involved in shows and showing dogs I have to say your pups don't look like the show Thai Ridgebacks I have seen. They could be crosses and so have the ridge but lots of Soi dogs here in Bangkok have those too. The true colour Ridgeback in the show ring seem to be red (most popular), blue and a dark brown and although we have only been here 6 months I have never seen a black and white Ridgeback.

Lovely looking puppies tho .


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

They don't look like the ridgies on here  but gorgeous pups!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> They don't look like the ridgies on here  but gorgeous pups!


There's 3 types of dogs with "ridges"

Rhodesian Ridgeback









Thai ridgeback









Cambodian razorback dog









People on this forums only have Rhodesian's 

Thais are quite rare and Razorbacks are not known out of cambodia I don't think.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

The Thai Ridgeback can have a variety of different ridge types, according to the FCI (here in Thailand) there are 8 so a dog can have a very broad ridge or a narrow one. The broader, more symmetrical the ridge the higher the dog is prized.

There is a lesser known ridgeback in Vietnam called the Phu Quoc which looks similar to the Thai. I also got my colours wrong  they are either red, blue, black or fawn. The dog up the road is dark brown and a cross ridgie.


----------

